# Working toward a cure - The multiple steps



## bcall2043 (May 29, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Send it to me I'll wrassel with it. That's about the only machine left on my wish list ........Besides a tool grinder, horizontal mill, arbor press, bead roller, English wheel, Pullmax, DRO's for mill & lathe, CNC plasma cutter, & a couple more small things





Charley Davidson said:


> Plus a gantry crane, Rotary table, tilting vice, magnetic chuck ................



Charley,

I am glad to see that you have finally committed yourself to a plan for your "old iron disease" cure. If you complete the multiple step program you have outlined above you should have all the wanted/needed tools. You would then be cured. :lmao: Except for the pieces of old iron that would be needed to feed/exercise your machines, make tooling for them, completing projects, and.................................................

Benny


----------



## OlCatBob (May 29, 2012)

Bennie. I read the first few words there and thought maybe you had had Charley committed, Whew! I was thinking to myself, Wow, he just wants Charley's new Bridgeport...
Luckily as I read on, it became clearer.
You guys take care!
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 29, 2012)

Bob, I'm quite worried about Benny, he is slowly evicting any of my property that is at the orphanage. Soon as he found out the Bridgeport wasn't staying he started the slow eviction process.:thinking:


----------



## OlCatBob (May 29, 2012)

Charley, that sounds terrible! I too am worried about him, I'm just hoping it's a short-lived phase. I'm going to have to get by to see your shop one of these days; I have driven in on several occasions, just haven't found you there yet.
Bob


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 30, 2012)

You know guys, the only way to "get better" is to quit "cold turkey".  No ifs, ands, or buts about it.  Now, since I am so concerned with your' wellbeings I wish to offer my help.  Just put all your machines on a large flatbed and point it in my direction and let the healing begin! :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## jumps4 (May 30, 2012)

if shipping is an issue in this healing process. I think I can help
isnt florida closer to tenn than nebraska is?
steve:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## rickard (May 30, 2012)

I am truly sorry to be the harbinger of bad news but you my good Sir, like many here are a victim of the most insidious of all diseases G.A.S ( Gear Addiction Syndrome). No matter how much tooling or shop tools, there is always the next tool, or cutting bit. I know the sting of GAS my self , I so suffer my self that I have set up a lab to find a cure for this up till now uncureable Disease. With your help we can find a cure in our life time. Right now we are in desperate Need of more small tooling and tabletop machines to continue our research . only you can help out leagons of of those that are affected. your donation could be the brake we need. if you have any unused small tooling or table top machines or parts, Please concidser donating them to this cause. you can PM for details on our Secret Lab


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 30, 2012)

rickard said:


> I am truly sorry to be the harbinger of bad news but you my good Sir, like many here are a victim of the most insidious of all diseases G.A.S ( Gear Addiction Syndrome). No matter how much tooling or shop tools, there is always the next tool, or cutting bit. I know the sting of GAS my self , I so suffer my self that I have set up a lab to find a cure for this up till now uncureable Disease. With your help we can find a cure in our life time. Right now we are in desperate Need of more small tooling and tabletop machines to continue our research . only you can help out leagons of of those that are affected. your donation could be the brake we need. if you have any unused small tooling or table top machines or parts, Please concidser donating them to this cause. you can PM for details on our Secret Lab



I guess I shouldn't tell you Benny is headed to Texas this weekend:shush:


----------



## rickard (May 30, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> I guess I shouldn't tell you Benny is headed to Texas this weekend:shush:


 well We are accepting new study Patients (Lab Rats) with a small donation. we are working on a cure though aversion Therapy (we'll put you to work inthe shop for 18 hour shifts / 7 days on 0 days off)


----------



## bcall2043 (May 30, 2012)

rickard said:


> well We are accepting new study Patients (Lab Rats) with a small donation. we are working on a cure though aversion Therapy (we'll put you to work inthe shop for 18 hour shifts / 7 days on 0 days off)



Richard,
It should be easy to prove non-profit for your research lab with a hobby like this! No matter how many hours you work or how many lab/shop rats you have hanging around. Here in Tennessee it seems the shop rats drink a lot of beer which adds to the overhead.

Nothing personal Richard but you won't catch me slowing down when I go through Dallas. I'll honk and wave on the way to Kennedale. I'm not looking for the cure. I accept that there is no known cure and I am happy just to be a functional old iron addict. 

Benny


----------



## Philco (Jun 1, 2012)

The hobby-machinist site has been a blessing in my life! This site has finally revealed some of the problems in my life that I have struggled with since I was a kid. Because of this site I'm now able to identify my problems by name. Until this time no DR. Has been able to help me. I've learned that I have multiple stages  of this illness just like many of you.  G.A.S.(gear addiction syndrome).    Old Iron disease,  & New Machine Desireium. The new machine desireium started early in life. As a kid I started out with a hammer & a hacksaw. The disease progressed when my daddy finally got a cutting torch & a welder. My machinist career got started about this time. I'll never forget my very first real machine tool, a six inch black&decker hand held grinder. With all of these fine machine tools & now the grinder,I was producing some real quality work. After some 40 years of having the New Machine Desireium disease, I know that there is no known cure for it. For years I thought I was the only one in the world with this disease. Thanks to this site I've found three others in my same town with the disease. Benny, Bob & Charley. I'm wondering if it's not something  in the water. By the way ,the only therapy that I've found for these diseases, like many of you, is to go out & find another machine to drag in. Phil.


----------



## OlCatBob (Jun 1, 2012)

Well guys, I finally got the opprtunity to visit Charley's new shop today, I have to tell you it's a sad day. I just didn't realize how deeply Charley has fallen. Although he does have it well organized, there's no mistaking that the disease is progressing into something around Stage 4. I don't even know where to start..., I thought Benny had problems (well, he actually does, he hangs out with Charley, Phil and me), anyway, an intervention comes to mind. We'll just have to wait and see otherwise.
I may have to start looking for an "Old Iron" sympathy card in the very near future.
Please keep Charley in your thoughts.
Bob


----------

